# Who's attending the 2nd Fukiran judging in SB, CA 9th of Juli?



## Wendelin (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi guys!

I'm sure somebody will go there - please don't forget your camera!!! oke:


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2011)

Waaaaaah! 
:sob:

Not me.


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be going...actually be there all weekend representing Sunset Valley Orchids. I'll be bringing a few of my best Neo's. Maybe I'll win first prize again!

The great news is that on this 2nd year, Satomi's father will be coming to judge. He is like Chairman of the All Japan Fuukiran Society! I'm not worthy!!
Pete


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 2, 2011)

neo-guy said:


> I will be going...actually be there all weekend representing Sunset Valley Orchids. I'll be bringing a few of my best Neo's. Maybe I'll win first prize again!
> 
> The great news is that on this 2nd year, Satomi's father will be coming to judge. He is like Chairman of the All Japan Fuukiran Society! I'm not worthy!!
> Pete



You're worthy...as long as you share photos of the event with us. oke:
:rollhappy:


You've no idea how jealous of you I am right now.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2011)

neo-guy said:


> I will be going...actually be there all weekend representing Sunset Valley Orchids. Pete



!! You know Sunset Valley!?!! You must have some nice Fclkr's!! Do they still have phrags? :drool:


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> !! You know Sunset Valley!?!! You must have some nice Fclkr's!! Do they still have phrags? :drool:



:rollhappy: I love to see it when someone gets all excited about a newly discovered source for orchids.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> You're worthy...as long as you share photos of the event with us. oke:
> :rollhappy:



Total agreement!


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 3, 2011)

NYEric said:


> !! You know Sunset Valley!?!! You must have some nice Fclkr's!! Do they still have phrags? :drool:



Yes, I do some of the shows for him. I run SVO's ebay store and usually go to the nursery once a week.

Sorry, Fred just got rid/sold of all his Phrags...was something he wasn't focusing on anymore!

Pete


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2011)

:sob: !!!


----------



## Hera (Jul 4, 2011)

SVO used to have a nice selection of rupicolus laelias and hybrids. What happened to those??


----------



## hchan (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm planning on going on Saturday. Paphanatics and Tokyo Orchids are going to be there. Anyone else going along besides Pete?


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 18, 2011)

So you people want to tell me that nobody took any pictures?
Nobody wants to report about this event?
Pleeeease!


----------

